# Thinking Of Moving To Playa Blanca In Lanzarote



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi and good evening everyone,

Well where to srat...ok, Without going into detail my beautiful daughter and I have been reunited through facebook after been seperated from one another for the longest 15 years of both our lives. I dreamed every night for all those years and now it's happened!! Anyway as you can imagine all my priorities have now changed.

My daughter is 15 and I desperately want to plan a move to Lanzarote, (Playa Blanca) to start over, be nearer to her but more importantly to be there for her and support her in the future.

I don't have any qualifications as such but I have life experience and years in the tourist industry and I am looking into the possibility of planning a permenant move
.
I lived in Tenerife for a few years so I know how beautiful the Canary Islands are though I am under no illusions about employment etc.

I am looking for a 2 bed property that will allow me to bring my cat and also a nice community of expats to help me to settle in.

If anyone has any friends on Lanzarote, imparticular, Playa Blanca who know's someone who know's someone else in relation to renting a property etc then I would be so grateful if you would reply or advise further. If anyone out there is a parent then please, please can any of you support me with advise.

I am currently employed and am going to start saving for the move.

PLEASE HELP!!! Thanks, Kate


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The firs thing you need to sort out is work, and the tourist industry has taken a hit in recent years and Spain is in turmoil finacially. To become a resident in Spain now, you need to prove income and healthcare with 90 days of arriving. Its not easy anymore, there is high unemployment and I assume that your 15 yo is going to have to go to an international school to finish her GCSEs, so thats another cost to add to the equation!

I guess the best thing you can do is to e-mail companies that you think may be hiring staff or make some visits. 

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like your daughter is already living there ?

Jo is right, you need a job before you go these days but good luck and I hope it pans out for you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Bad News*. There is over 30% unemployment here in the Canary Islands.

*Good News*. It was reported on the local Canary Island news last night, that for the last three months unemployment has fallen!

The tourist industry on the larger islands seem to be fairing well and has been recruiting, if you have experience in the industry and have language skills in English, Spanish, and German, you may succeed.

The only way to find out is to visit Playa Blanca and ask the questions.

I cannot advise on Lanzarote, I am over 200 miles away at the opposite end of the archipelago.

Wish you luck though!!


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Firsat off to Jo, Hi Jo, my daughter is already living on Lanzarote and is in full time education but thank you for the advise. I have lived in tenerife in the past so I have some understanding of employment. As I already have residence in tenerife I am wondering if this counts in Lanzarote?

Bob thank you. I am arranging to fly out for a holiday after Christmas and I have 3 interviews with tour operators on the Island lined up. (British tour operators). I speak a little Spanish but I will be taking further spanish lessons if I do decide to go.

Hepa, thank you also for your advise. I know completely what you are saying so fingers crossed for a happy ending all round.


----------

